# Fog lights won't turn on



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

so fog lights wont turn on. i've bought new lights, changed relays, and yet it won't turn on. any help please!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

You've pulled the knob and they won't light???...and you're using the correct bulbs (popular to substitute a more powerful bulb)...no one has tried to change out the fogs in the past???

Bill


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

i've pulled the knob out. i've always known how to turn them on but since i haven't used them in forever i tried 1 day and won't turn on! replaced lights and relays. still isn't turning on(like this on both sides)


----------



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

im not trying to sound stupid with this, but are your headlights on high beam? The fog lights wont come on if the high beams are on. just a thought.


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

nope they weren't. thanks for the input though!


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I believe you are at a point that you need to use a voltmeter to isolate the problem. You might want to start with the relay socket (remove the relay) to see if there is power to one of the terminals and then go from there ( you need to do this with the car on and the fog switch on).


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Look at the relay layout in the relay/fuse cover. Make sure that the relay for the fog lights is the relay with the yellow stripe and lettering on it. If one of the other relays, I think the lettering is white or gray, I'm not sure and can't check since I'm at work, is in the fog lights slot they will not come on. The incorrect relay will fit but it isn't wired like the right one. Good luck!


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input!!!


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

6quartz u were right!!!!!! Thanks bunch


----------

